# Disney's Live-Action 'Cruella'



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2015)

> The studio is fast-tracking the project as it cements its live-action fairy tale empire, dating no fewer than four untitled films through 2020 in addition to several movies already set for release, including 'The Jungle Book' and 'Beauty and the Beast.'
> 
> Saving Mr. Banks screenwriter Kelly Marcel is attached to write Disney's Cruella, based on the steely and well-appointed villainess Cruella de Vil from 101 Dalmatians.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 9, 2015)

i hope they cast a fuckable cruella tbh tbf


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2015)

Origin story.  Heart-of-gold misunderstood Cruella.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 9, 2015)

So she like's fur. And...?

Once Upon a Time covered this already.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2015)

They already made this movie tho and it was a huge success!

It was called " the Devil wears Prada"


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

It can be great with an actress like Mary Streep and if with they go to Maleficent line. 

But also can turn a ridiculous dog movie.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 23, 2015)

_Maleficent_ was a crappy movie. If they go down that route, then screw this. 

Maybe it could work if they made a Disneyfied version of _There Will Be Blood_ where the story subverts our expectations for the protagonist becoming a worse and worse person due to circumstances and poor choices by revealing that she was always bad, she just hid it better when she lacked the means to do whatever she wanted.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 23, 2015)

Kuromaku said:


> _Maleficent_ was a crappy movie. If they go down that route, then screw this. .



this. seriously walt himself would be rolling in his grave.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 16, 2021)

So they’re finally doing something with this


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> So they’re finally doing something with this


Fuck you for beating me to this


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 17, 2021)

Lol why does this shit actually look like it could be good? The trailer gave me lowkey joker vibes. Man disney might make a better harley quinn movie than DC lol.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice trailer.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 17, 2021)

Was expecting Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 17, 2021)

Keep the villain stories coming.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks terrible

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2021)

Is Disney doing their own Joker now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MShadows (Feb 18, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Was expecting Helena Bonham Carter.


Missed opportunity


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 18, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Was expecting Helena Bonham Carter.


Maybe 20 years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 19, 2021)

Lucaniel said:


> i hope they cast a fuckable cruella tbh tbf


Would you fuck Emma Stone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 19, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Would you fuck Emma Stone?


absolutely

also lmao at this blast from the past


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2021)

Lucaniel said:


> absolutely
> 
> also lmao at this blast from the past


I didn't even realize you were still active.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 19, 2021)

Lucaniel said:


> absolutely
> 
> also lmao at this blast from the past


   I'm glad this all worked out well 6 years later


----------



## Karma (Feb 19, 2021)

They deadass made a movie to explain how this bitch got to the point where skinning dogs sounded like a good idea?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2021)

This is the Walmart version of Harley Quinn starring “we have Margot Robbie at home”

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 19, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> This is the Walmart version of Harley Quinn starring “we have Margot Robbie at home”


That movie was probably one of the worst DC movies i've ever seen. And i've seen some bad ones.

This movie has to be spectacularly awful to be worse than birds of prey/harley quinn/whatever the fuck that weird title was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 19, 2021)

Also emma stone is a way better actress than margot robbie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> That movie was probably one of the worst DC movies i've ever seen. And i've seen some bad ones.
> 
> This movie has to be spectacularly awful to be worse than birds of prey/harley quinn/whatever the fuck that weird title was.


Aww the Disney  stans are here to defend an obvious cash grab at a horrible unoriginal movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> Also emma stone is a way better actress than margot robbie.


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 19, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Aww the Disney  stans are here to defend an obvious cash grab at a horrible unoriginal movie


What?


----------



## Vagueness (Feb 19, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


>


I don't get what's so funny? Emma stone consistently has better performances. She's usually the best part of whatever film she's in, has won many awards including an oscar for her works and is overall critically recognised as one of the best actresses working today.

This is a weird hill to die on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2021)

Vagueness said:


> I don't get what's so funny? Emma stone consistently has better performances. She's usually the best part of whatever film she's in, has won many awards including an oscar for her works and is overall critically recognised as one of the best actresses working today.
> 
> This is a weird hill to die on.


 

she wasn’t the best in Superbad
Zombieland
Amazing Spiderman
 Birdman

I can go on and on sit down my dude


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn't want to see this movie, but the trailers make it seem really fun
 Can't help but anticipate it now.

Leave the Dalmatians out of it and stick Cruella building fashion empire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn't except them to keep her evil from the OG movies. But this is extra tame.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Aduro (Mar 24, 2021)

I genuinely have no idea how they are planning to make us root for someone who murders puppies (also drowns kittens and wears an ermine coat). There's literally nothing redeemable about Cruella at all. 

The Devil Wears Prada would not have been a good movie if Miranda or Andy murdered puppies.

Its not like 'I didn't get invited to the Christening so now I'm kidnapping/raising this kid". Or "I'm mad that some bitch dropped a house on my sister and took her shoes. All the good people are also blatantly full of shit."

Cruella is a simple horrible born-rich person, in a movie set in real-life, who wants to get richer by murdering a sweet couple's pets.

Maleficent made a lot of money by turning the evil fairy stock character into a fairly generic superhero/high fantasy protagonist. The live-action Nutcracker movie and Tim Burton Alice in Wonderland movies did something similar. So The Harlie Quinn movies might turn out to be a fair comparison.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2021)

Aduro said:


> I genuinely have no idea how they are planning to make us root for someone who murders puppies (also drowns kittens and wears an ermine coat). There's literally nothing redeemable about Cruella at all.
> 
> The Devil Wears Prada would not have been a good movie if Miranda or Andy murdered puppies.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have to assume they're going the "Maleficent" route, as the idea is a tough sell. 

The trailer was surprisingly good though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)

Just saw the film, kind of long but I liked it.  Particularly liked how the trailer didn't give away the last half of the movie.

I knew they were going to do the same thing as Cinderella and make her actual name something else though.

One thing I don't get is did the public think Cruella was discovered alive after the fire or was that another Cruella?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Undertaker (Jul 11, 2021)

As I expected it's a mix of Enola Holmes and Joker in a Disney wrapping.
For some reason the scenes at the cliff looked bad. CGI background and lights didn't mix well.

These two guys


----------



## Aduro (Jul 11, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been hearing people saying that this movie may have the first homosexual character in a Disney movie, but has everyone forgotten about Lefou in the 2017 remake of _Beauty and the Beast_ or Jasmine's handmaiden in the 2019 remake of _Aladdin?_


Neither of those characters were gay though. Lefou kinda enjoyed being in women's clothes for a minute against his will and was a bit camp.
Jasmine's handmaiden got with Will Smith in the end.
Its a long way from Disney putting in an actually gay characters in a family movie, and a long way further for them to have one that China can't easily censor out.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 11, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, why should China's opinion be remotely relevant to this subject?


Because half the reason why gay representation is still somwhere in the 90s from some studios is that they want to sell movies to China, where homsexuality is heavily censored.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Second, why are audiences acting as if the Walt Disney company, or any other major media provider, is obligated to "represent" homosexuals in their films by depicting such characters? If the studio chooses to feature such characters, that is great, but, if they do not choose to do so, then the audiences should not watch their films and instead choose to watch films from another studio.


If a studio makes as many movies as Disney, then they are making a deliberate choice not to be represenative. And you were the one who brought up those movies as gay representation, when that was just clickbait with which Disney didn't follow through.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

You know what, it's a fictional character, and people got mad because they left out the part where cruella kills dogs.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2021)




----------

